# Black rifle AR platform choices



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Looking, reading and talking about has brought more questions than sure answers. I went back in archives and looked at postings for what the likes were then. I would like a flat top and use optics the front sight is way to blurry so optics are important. Hoping for a forward assist and dust cover don't know what else to be looking for. Barrel twist rate was a new item that came up today while I was looking. The more I know the less I'm sure of for a list. Thanks


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

How much do you want to spend? That will help you narrow it down. Then consider what you will be using it for. Good luck. Lots of opinions on what is the best.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

What do you want to do with it? You should build it yourself, that way you can get exactly what you want and save money. Palmetto State Armory has great prices on rifle kits and lowers. Rifles and parts are selling like hot cakes again though, so selection is a little bit limited at the moment.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Barrel twist eh? Im assuming youre trying get one in 5.56? From what ive seen, it depends on what kind of ammo you want to shoot. I think that faster twist is what you want for heavier than 70 grain bullets and what not. Like you, I have been looking into getting a AR too. The market for them has changed and they are no longer so much in cost.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

First, I need to keep the cost down like rock bottom. What I want is something that is reliable when I want it to fire. I will guess most any AR will hit a 100 yard shot easy enough. I would want it to handle 223 and the hotter 5.56 rounds. A flat top so I can use optics so I don't have to see the front sight. Forward assist, and I'm thinking I would use surplus type ammo cheap target rounds. For all that I want to get it the lowest price. Likely not possible. I did see some polmer frame ARs for under $450 just not sure about that material. Building is not out of the question I did hear that some lowers require the builder to drill the frame. Sounds not so precise of a process using a hand drill if that is true. If I were to build my own what would my cost be? Thanks for the responses


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

I have no experience with the polymer frames. I will leave those comments to somebody that has experience. Check out Palmetto State Armory, Brownells, and Midway USA. All of them are running deals right now on rifle parts. The cheapest production rifle that I know of with the features you are seeking is the Ruger AR 556.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

You can build a rifle from palmettostatearmory for $450 if you really watch the sales and free shipping offers. Where are you located? Vances has Anderson lowers for $40 this month. If you buy a lower locally it will save you the FFL transfer fee on a mail order. Every part besides the lower can ship directly to your home. Psa has rifle kits with everything but the lower for $400 almost every day. Don't mess with an 80% lower- you can get a factory lower for less money. And if you try to drill an 80% lower with hand tools you will screw it up.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I really like Palmetto state armory and if you watch the daily deals you will find everything you need for great prices.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

check around I know there were a bunch of deal where you can get a complete flat top ar, with mags and cases for 700 and under


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Sportsmen's den in Shelby has the Palmetto Armory AR in 5.56/.223 flat top for $549. Comes with one 30 rnd mag. Add rear sight and/or nice red dot and you're good to go. They also had the Ruger AR-556 for same price but with two mags. S&W M&P 15 for $549 as well with two mags.

Three decent entry level rifles at a fair price.

You may be able to find slightly cheaper on line BUT take into consideration , while you'll pay sales tax in ohio, you won't pay shipping or FFL transfer fees. Plus you'll be supporting local businesses.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Go to guns shows! I just bought a PSA complete lower for 169 and bought a HM Defense upper for 399 this is about as cheap as you can go with descent parts and components....IMO. BTW it was in 300 BLK which I love. Ammo available everywhere now. UMC is 13-15 a box. Cabelas has bushnell red dot on sale too.

If you don't want BLK make sure you get 5.56 that way you can shoot both


----------

